# Replace Fuel Tank Vent Valve



## ASG (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi all,

I am going to be replacing the fuel tank vent valve on my B13 and need to know if it is necessary for the fuel tank to be completely empty before doing this.

Thanks,

ASG


----------

